
Why I Buy Bad Domain Names (and You Do Too) - thrifter
https://medium.com/@jasoncomely/why-i-buy-bad-domain-names-e28a6172ac8f
======
Dahoon
Nice way to get his domain names mentioned on another site, even though they
aren't links.

